

Sparrow for iOS - googletron
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sparrow/id492573565?mt=8

======
Yarnage
Without push notifications this application is a bit useless, no? Since iOS
won't allow it to run in the background to poll at regular intervals (or to
simply sit there with an IMAP IDLE) it's really on the user to open the app
and check email.

I'm sorry but this is 2012. We've had push email for over a decade (perhaps
slightly less than that on mobile phones? not sure of the exact figure). In
today's world, not being constantly connected is a big deal.

Looks nice though and I understand that, due to iOS limitations, it's a bit
difficult to provide push notifications for certain types of services (as they
outline, they really would have to store your credentials server-side to do
it); I just don't see the rational here.

~~~
rasmusbe
<http://sparrowmailapp.com/push.php>

